

How I doubled the speed of my game by giving up on C++ - chrismdp
http://chrismdp.com/2015/04/how-i-doubled-the-speed-of-my-game-by-giving-up-on-c-plus-plus/

======
frozenport
C++ is about RAII, dont confuse it with OOP.

~~~
chrismdp
I don't dislike RAII: it's a useful construct. I use it occasionally for
automatic cleanup of files, memory etc.

